# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  xin cd key của Advanced File Lock v7.1.3451.30074

## vietglobal

mình mới xài cái này nhưng mà đăng kí kô được thành ra chỉ đc dùng 30 ngày. bác nào có cd key hay path thì cho em xin nhé. thank nhìu. đang cần gấp lắm /...........

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

bạn hãy *download* cái này về có crack đó. bạn chạy file.exe lên rồi vào thư mục crack chạy tiếp file.exe đó là ok thôi
chúc bạn thành công nhé

----------


## huyenbeo

mình đã download, cài xong rùi chạy file crack, nhưng sao hơn 30 phút mà vẫn i chang như thế, nó hiện lên 2 dòng này:
"opening target... done
checking target ...filesize mismatch"
bạn coi lại giùm mình nhé !!!

----------


## kidhero321

> mình mới xài cái này nhưng mà đăng kí kô được thành ra chỉ đc dùng 30 ngày. bác nào có cd key hay path thì cho em xin nhé. thank nhìu. đang cần gấp lắm /...........


sao ko dùng hide folder bạn, cái này cũng tốt mà

----------

